# Show Season 2022



## Thistlebee (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi! I thought it would be nice to post our show goals this year whether driving, in hand, etc. 

Maybe some of us might even be going to the same places!

We are planning on doing some in hand shows at Buxmont Riding Club in Tylersport, PA. 

We also want to go to Delmarva Driving Club's Annual DDC Pleasure Driving Show on May 14th, 2022 in Salisbury, MD. 

We also are going to try to do the Elk Creek CDE on June 3rd, 2022 at Fair Hill International. 

There's usually a pleasure driving show in the fall for Buxmont Riding Club as well.


----------



## LostandFound (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm still waiting for show dates, It seems like all the shows I went to last year aren't happening this year. There are 3 shows I could go to, but they are all the same weekend. I spent half the day yesterday trying to figure out how that could possibly work.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 20, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> I'm still waiting for show dates, It seems like all the shows I went to last year aren't happening this year. There are 3 shows I could go to, but they are all the same weekend. I spent half the day yesterday trying to figure out how that could possibly work.



What kind of showing are you interested in doing? I know of quite a few shows in Pennsylvania.


----------



## LostandFound (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm doing halter and obstacle, but I'm really only showing AMHR. We will probably do the first Keystone miniature horse show, too. I didn't see their schedule posted yet either.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 20, 2022)

Hoping to not get laughed out of the show ring in Belton & Glen Rose, TX this year …. AMHA/AMHR… And maybe WIN a participation ribbon  and if Stormy doesn’t get a participation ribbon, I’ll go buy him one! 

I have set high expectations for our first show year!
My goals are to:
1. Actually get to the show
2. Not to miss my show classes
3. Look half way presentable: horse and handler 
4. Have fun
HIGH EXPECTATIONS! HIGH!!


----------



## LostandFound (Jan 21, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Hoping to not get laughed out of the show ring in Belton & Glen Rose, TX this year …. AMHA/AMHR… And maybe WIN a participation ribbon  and if Stormy doesn’t get a participation ribbon, I’ll go buy him one!
> 
> I have set high expectations for our first show year!
> My goals are to:
> ...


You should have no problem with any of your goals, last year was my first showing AMHR, and it was absolutely nothing like showing big horses, or even the local shows for that matter.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 21, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> You should have no problem with any of your goals, last year was my first showing AMHR, and it was absolutely nothing like showing big horses, or even the local shows for that matter.



Then what was it like? How was your first show experience with AMHR?


----------



## LostandFound (Jan 21, 2022)

Well, first there was a LOT of variety in horse and handler type and presentation. Not every horse was clipped, though most were, not a lot of makeup on the women, and the halters and dress tended to be a lot more relaxed. The classes were mostly small. Our local club has huge halter classes....Our biggest R class was 9, and most classes had about 2 horses in them. And they run ridiculously long. Our first show we didn't show until 630 at night, and we were not the last class of the day. You can go on the AMHR website and under shows, show results, then by year/show/ class. You can see the show you are going to and look up how many horses were in it, and how many horses were in the classes you want to show in. My other big surprise was how few trailers were there. When we rolled in at 12, an hour late, (started at 8) I almost had a heart attack thinking we were at the wrong place or the wrong day. It's a few people with a lot of horses each instead of a lot of people with 1 or 2. No one shows off the trailer, they all get stalls. It was common to hold a class up 5 minutes or so waiting for someone who was late, they even started one show an hour late because someone was going to be late. 
So ribbons should be easy, not getting laughed at and looking presentable is super easy, missing your classes is almost impossible, and even fun should be pretty easy once you get over the initial stress.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 21, 2022)

Kelley,
Where is the show you are going to in Texas?
Bryce Baker moved from CA to Texas and he took my friend under his wing and showed her all the ropes at her first show when he was here in CA. and she had never even met him before!


----------



## Kelly (Jan 21, 2022)

Awe that is so sweet!! The shows that I will be going to are in Belton and Glen Rose. My dad lives in Belton so I’ll be able to stay with him, he is excited about that


----------



## BSharpRanch (Jan 23, 2022)

Hoping to hit the two local A shows and do driven obstacle with the pair at both of them. Maybe a few parades. Hopefully some ADTs.


----------



## Standards Equine (Jan 24, 2022)

I'd like to try our very first driving classes. Both ours are young and my donkey isn't yet convinced that it's possible for him to walk forward inside an indoor arena. (Truly my expectations are absurd sometimes...) Hopefully there will be ample time and opportunities to show the littles this year. Next year we will be busy with yearling halter babies so this year is all about fun and getting more experience for my daughter in hand.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 24, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> I'd like to try our very first driving classes. Both ours are young and my donkey isn't yet convinced that it's possible for him to walk forward inside an indoor arena. (Truly my expectations are absurd sometimes...)


  I know what you mean!! I can’t convince Stormy he needs to continue trotting until I tell him to stop. So we won’t be entering any driving classes this year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2022)

I did both AMHA and AMHR shows several years ago. The AMHR was more relaxed. Very nice show to work with. Have fun!


----------



## Edelweiss (Feb 13, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Hoping to not get laughed out of the show ring in Belton & Glen Rose, TX this year …. AMHA/AMHR… And maybe WIN a participation ribbon  and if Stormy doesn’t get a participation ribbon, I’ll go buy him one!
> 
> I have set high expectations for our first show year!
> My goals are to:
> ...


You are going to love the Belton show and have lots of fun!! Such a great facility and arena. The classes do not go on too late either, unlike Glen Rose. 
What classes are you going to be trying?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 14, 2022)

Are you going to either show?? As of right now I am planning to enter into halter, showmanship, and in hand obstacle.… and am thinking of only showing in AMHR this season. I think I will probably take Breezy instead of Stormy. Breezy will be 2 in March. He doesn’t know how to side pass yet.… so we will see. The experience will be really good for him. I hope he lets me clip his legs! He hates that guess we will be working on that as soon as it gets warmer…. Otherwise I will be the one with the poodle at the show


----------



## Edelweiss (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes, I hope to be at Belton! I did 3 shows in Glen Rose last year, and all 3 times, hunter, jumper and obstacle classes were at 1-2 am. Not the best time for me and my horses! Those are the classes I focus on most, so I'm doing different shows this year where that does not happen. I will only be showing AMHR this season too.
I would bring both! 2x the fun, lol. Plus experience is always valuable! You should be able to teach Breezy to sidepass by the show! If you'd like some tips, PM me, and I'd be glad to help. Also, if you can't clip his legs, I can help at the show, or if I can't go, I know of people who would be happy to!


----------



## LostandFound (Feb 15, 2022)

I don't get that about the AMHR shows. Who in the world wants to show at 1am? Last year we only had one show that our halter class and obstacle class were on the same day. I haven't yet seen a "poodle" at the show, but our first show was in april and I tried to do a trace clip. But I gave up halfway there and we showed with only her legs clipped. This year I have a blanket and a year of clipping experience so we should be good.


----------



## Edelweiss (Feb 15, 2022)

I don't understand it either. AMHA has a rule of no classes after midnight, but I've shown right up until midnight at plenty of local shows which is also not fun!


----------



## LostandFound (Feb 15, 2022)

I do enjoy that we haven't had to show before lunchtime yet. But even 7pm is late to be showing.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 17, 2022)

The Belton show is in exactly 3 weeks! March 11-13. I think I read somewhere that you should start clipping about 3 weeks before a show and a total of 3 clips or more to really get their coat looking good. What do you do? Breezy is BLACK and I heard the easiest color to get ready to show, so hopefully that is in my favor. My clip jobs aren’t the greatest  

Any advice and suggestions would be appreciated!! I really don’t want to have a poodle at my first show


----------



## LostandFound (Feb 17, 2022)

My clipping is horrible, so take my advice for what it's worth. But I will tell you that I was not the worst set of clipper tracks at the show most of the time. I would clip today or tomorrow, then I would clip 10 days before the show. 5 days before I do a touch up on the fetlocks and around the hoof, then the night before touch up the whiskers and ears. If you are a top notch clipper you can clip them a few days before the show, but if you are like me the longer time frame gives the mistakes more time to grow out. Also if you totally mess up you can give it another shot a few days before. Lol. Not having a super close clip job won't go against you in stock or driving classes, but it could hurt in showmanship or regular halter.


----------



## Edelweiss (Feb 17, 2022)

When I was first learning, I clipped mine 2 weeks ahead of the show. Now that I've gotten better, I can clip the day of or the day before a show and they look fine. But the first clip of the year you are going to have to wait for their color to come in, so they might look a bit funny! It only takes one clip, then a few weeks for their summer coat to come in. 

At the March show, it is really your choice to clip or not. Not everyone will have clipped horses,especially for performance. Last year I didn't clip because I didn't want to have to blanket and we did great. I just did touchups around the feet, head, legs, hooves and belly.
For halter, you can do a head and neck clip and that will be totally acceptable!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

One of the shows I am planning to go to has a costume class!! How fun is that!  I need some costume ideas!! Please. And thank you.


----------



## Edelweiss (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh I have plenty of those!! That looks like such a fun class. I would love to do a group costume class one day!
Which show has the class?


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2022)

Kelly said:


> One of the shows I am planning to go to has a costume class!! How fun is that!  I need some costume ideas!! Please. And thank you.


How about a lion? You could make a head piece and tail and ankle pieces.
You could be the lion trainer.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

I heard through the grapevine that the AMHR show in Glen Rose will be having Adult & Youth costume class.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 20, 2022)

We loved costume! The granddaughters had fun trying different ideas, and shopping at thrift shops for stuff. I used a lot of glue, fabric tape, dye, and also became quite ruthless with a pair of scissors. 

Aurora and Buddy went rock and roll. Both wore a poodle skirt, hair in pony tails, and bobby socks. Buddy also had old 45’s attached to his skirt. Aurora may have been carrying a transistor radio also.

Autumn and Goldy did their version of old country down home folk going on a picnic. Coveralls, straw hats, straw in a few places,  gingham kerchiefs, dried flowers, and a picnic basket. Her mini, Goldie, wore a straw hat and flowers, but instead of coveralls she wore a red checked tablecloth with paper plates and plastic ware glued to the cloth.

One year I was a construction worker and we both wore ”coveralls”, hard hats, and carried assorted tools. The matched look was very important in our little crew.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 8, 2022)

We had an extremely fun time at Arizona's KOS and TOC shows last weekend!

Since I was by myself, I could only take one cart. So the boys and I did driven obstacle tandem! It was a first for us. The first class was our version of keystone cops the steward almost fell out of her chair laughing!.

The next class was pretty good, and the next was a bit better. They last obstacle class was the most fun and challenging! 

 Maybe I will show this class this way from now on. Or perhaps I'll throw another horse up front and do a randem next year


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 9, 2022)

Congratulations! Incredible as always!! 

@Kelly You need to try this with Stormy and Breezy


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 9, 2022)

BSharp you and your team are looking so polished, love everything about that photo! Itsounds like you had a blast and made some great memories! Was the whole show obstacle centered? It sounds such fun!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 9, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> BSharp you and your team are looking so polished, love everything about that photo! Itsounds like you had a blast and made some great memories! Was the whole show obstacle centered? It sounds such fun!


No, it was four separate shows, 2 AMHR and 2 AMHA. I showed in 2 obstacle classes at each A show. They also had all the driving classes, halter classes and carriage classes.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 9, 2022)

Here's their second class on the first day. I couldn't be prouder of them, especially the lead horse, he tries so hard.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 9, 2022)

BSharp~ That's amazing. You always take things to the next level! A lot of work goes into what you can do with your horses. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2022)

Thank you for sharing that! We are working on the pivot with my hubby's gelding. Hope someday he is as good as your guys are!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 9, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Thank you for sharing that! We are working on the pivot with my hubby's gelding. Hope someday he is as good as your guys are!


I have a video on my YouTube channel on how I teach the wheel pivot


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow! I'm impressed. A great work


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 10, 2022)

BSharp I always love watching you and your beautiful Appaloosas. You and your horses are amazing. So inspiring.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. The boys and I have worked so hard to get where we are at. I couldn't do it without those wonderful little guys!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 10, 2022)

I almost burned the last pan of cookies, BSharp, watching your video!  Very impressive and your little guys were really doing their best. The pivot was wonderful!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 10, 2022)

Congratulations! That is so impressive!! I love watching your videos, you are truly an amazing and inspiring horse woman!! 

Yes, maybe one day I can teach my boys this!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 10, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> I almost burned the last pan of cookies, BSharp, watching your video!  Very impressive and your little guys were really doing their best. The pivot was wonderful!


Thank you! I love doing pivots


----------



## Kelly (Apr 11, 2022)

BSharp, I wish you would make some more training videos!! Just saying


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 11, 2022)

Kelly said:


> BSharp, I wish you would make some more training videos!! Just saying


When I get more time. I'm working extra hard to save up to go to the World Show again this year. But perhaps I can do some while I'm working with the boys


----------



## Standards Equine (May 30, 2022)

You know it's show season when you come back to your day job to recover from the weekend of horse shows... 
The Alberta Donkey and Mule Club ran an obstacle and show prep clinic and show weekend locally, and made it open to horses as well as long ears. I thought it would be a fantastic opportunity to get more exposure for Phillippe (who will be 3 in the fall) as well as Jasmine (and my daughter Ali) and our bonus kiddo Autumn with her pony One-Eyed Willy (yes, only one eye.) 
Clinic was on Saturday. It was a great confidence builder for Phillippe - who last year decided it was absolutely impossible to walk forwards inside an indoor arena. Although the clinic and show were outside, they do have a large cover-all arena that we got to spend some time getting comfortable in. 
By the time Sunday - show day, rolled around, Phillippe figured out how to stand square and hang out, did brilliant turn on the haunches and polished up his already strong back-up skills. 
We took 3rd in our long-ears halter class, 3rd in junior equine class (Jasmine won that class!) and took 1st of 9 participants in showmanship senior. He was the youngest animal in our class and was the absolutely perfect partner! We had a riot in our costume class - a couple of hombres looking for a fiesta (it was cold and windy, there were no fiestas to find... it's Alberta!) and even finished with a 5th in our first ever in-hand trail class out of a class of 20! 
Ali and Jasmine also placed in showmanship and won the egg-and-spoon in-hand race! 
Our friends Autumn and Mr. Willy had a great first experience bringing home a second in junior handler showmanship, a first place for lead line and another first for costume class. A fantastic start, and she asked if she can come back next time and show again. <3 

In Canada, Red is First, blue is second, white is third. 

All in all, a fantastic weekend and my pedometer said I walked over 27,000 steps between Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 30, 2022)

You wrote a great description of your weekend and I almost feel I was there and had a terrific time! Thank you for explaining the ribbon color system. Always interesting to learn how other places do things!


You all worked did fantastic too! Look at all of those ribbons!  

What do mean there was no fiesta? I think you guys were the fiesta! 

Congratulations on everything and also surviving 27,000 steps!


----------



## Kelly (May 30, 2022)

Congratulations! Looks like y’all had a wonderful time


----------



## Willow Flats (May 30, 2022)

How fun! Philleppe's tiny sombrero is sooo cute on him. 
Love it!


----------



## Standards Equine (Sep 19, 2022)

I hope you guys have all had a fantastic and successful show season. We made it to one more last weekend. I wanted to end it on a really fun note cause next year is all going to be showing my half-arab sport horse yearlings and my warmblood stallion in dressage. Ali took out our Quarter Horse gelding Jessie for his second ever show (he's 18 this year) and I took Phillippe! It was a smaller show but great people. 
Phillippe and I entered the young horse class (a combined class for horses 5 years and under.) There were 6 animals registered. We took 6th! 
Next was showmanship. There were quite a few of us, probably close to 10 in my age group. We placed 2nd. Phillippe was not as willing to do a clean turn on the haunches as I would have liked, but that's not a big deal... 
And then we did in-hand trail. It was a really big class and we'd only done trail once at the last show we were at. He placed third! He was quite cooperative through most of it. Good kid! 

And we again did the costume class in our sombreros and ponchos. This time I really played with the character because I was getting egged on by the show volunteers and spectators. When they called for line up, I put us away from everyone else, tipped my sombrero forward, laid down and had a siesta. zzzz zzzzz

I've known the judge for 20 years. He got a kick out of my antics but asked me what happened to the kid he knew from showing back in the day... Well, she's a little less intimidated and a lot more interested in having fun! And when showing a donkey, that's exactly what it's about! 

Anyways, I donate the ribbons back at the end of the show, but here's a picture anyways


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh how fun! I would have love to be there to cheer you on. Congratulations!!!


----------

